# 9. Rhöner MTB-Team-Biathlon in Gersfeld / Sparbrod



## Stalko (14. September 2008)

Am kommenden Samstag, den 20.09. findet in Sparbrod bei Gersfeld in der Rhön der 9. MTB-Team-Biathlon statt.

Infos und Anmeldung unter:
www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de/termine

Wir freuen uns auf euer Kommen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Glocke (19. September 2008)

ist nicht wirklich viel Aktion hier. ;-( zwei Kumpels von mir sind am Start, und ich werde wieder dabei sein und bisschen fotografieren. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (19. September 2008)

Am So ist leider scho Hochschulmeisterschaft.
Hoffentlich kommt nächstes Jahr nix dazwischen, Sparbrod ist ein super Event.


----------



## lahnbiker (19. September 2008)

Hi Steffen,

schade, das wird auch dieses Jahr nix mit mir.
Bin am Sonntag auch beim Odenwald-Bike-Marathon.

Gruß mykel


----------



## pitcane (22. September 2008)

War wieder ein tolles Spektakel. Es hätt allerdings etwas wärmer sein können. 

Wann gibts denn die Ergebnisse auf der Homepage?


----------



## [(chefkoch)] (24. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> War wieder ein tolles Spektakel. Es hätt allerdings etwas wärmer sein können.
> 
> Wann gibts denn die Ergebnisse auf der Homepage?



http://www.hähnchen-paula.de/MTB2008.pdf


----------

